# Sport Horse Database



## Rollin (28 May 2015)

Where does this organisation get it's info?

Just found one of my horses has half of his pedigree listed as 'unknown', even though his sire came from one of the most famous Shagya Studs in Germany and his Grandsire was EU Shagya Champion.

How do they get a only half the dam line and non of the sire line?  Also using my photos!!


----------



## Oscar (29 May 2015)

If you register you can amend the details easily.


----------



## Rollin (29 May 2015)

Oscar said:



			If you register you can amend the details easily.
		
Click to expand...

My view is they should not be printing incorrect data in the first place, especially if using photos taken from other web sites.


----------



## popsdosh (29 May 2015)

Rollin said:



			My view is they should not be printing incorrect data in the first place, especially if using photos taken from other web sites.
		
Click to expand...

Just being devils advocate they have probably picked up what information they have automatically from one of the breed societies that feed into them. From what you say the information they have is correct but just incomplete which is different from incorrect. The photos unless marked as copyrighted are freely available to use once you have published them to the wide world on the web.
As has been suggested just register and then mendend his information.
The website is a great tool for those trying to trace sport horse pedigrees however most of the information is automatically collected ,do you expect somebody to minutely check every entry in what is a free to access database. That is why the option is there for you to amend the entry or even delete it all together,however if you do your horse will then not be available in other horses pedigrees that show up.
It is all we have realistically for tracing pedigrees now however you do need to realise there are large holes as a lot of data has not been made available to them particularly from europe. If you wish to have a totally accurate database that is fully checked its time to point out thats what NED was meant to be and people were not prepared to pay for it.
I can trace my cross bred cattle lineage easier than most horses but thats due to a national compulsory  database being in place which relies on a single passport issuing body.


----------



## Rollin (30 May 2015)

Popdosh,

I had no idea he was on there.  Just looked on a whim.  

Which are the breed societies which 'feed' the information?  His full pedigree is in the Shagya Stud Book, but also with SHGB as he is graded for both of these stud books.

One of the photos is of his SHGB grading.

Also as he was born in France, full pedigree is available on the SIRE database, the French equivalent of NED.  

I happen to know that a Trustee of one of my other breed societies, who is also an advisor to this database, breeds SF in France.  Therefore as a UK based but French breeder he would have access to all the information on SIRE and also should be able to access FFE website with full competition results.


----------



## popsdosh (30 May 2015)

As far as I am aware nobody actually manually puts data on there as who would pay them . It works like wikipeadia and it trawls information from web sources that allow it access . You can then modify your horses information as you see fit. A lot of the input came from ned before it folded hence a lot is out of date and lacking in detail


----------



## Violet (31 May 2015)

popsdosh said:



			As far as I am aware nobody actually manually puts data on there as who would pay them.
		
Click to expand...

As one of the contributor I can say that I DO put data in manually and I have never received a penny for it. I do however NOT put any data on to the site which I haven't checked in my collection of stud books. I don't put any pictures on the site unless they are out of copyright or I have been asked by an owner to put one on of their horse. I have not heard of a single breed society having put their information on it automatically.
I have always been interested in the breeding of horses and think it is a shame to have so many horses of unknown breeding. My collection of stud books is now quite varied. I got all but 2 volumes of the H.I S. books going back to 1886 when the first one was published  to the last one published in 1975. It is very interesting to trace horses back through the years and see the different breeds used. I got all the F M Prior's Half-Bred Stud Books and all the early Arab Horse Society ones including the Anglo-Arab and Part-Bred Arab volumes starting in 1921. 
The GSB volumes are quite abundant too. There are also Polo-Pony, NPS, Warmbloods, Quarter Horse etc. studbooks on my shelves.
These are all books I have bought over the years and some of them are now very rare and I think it would be very difficult for people to get hold of the information in these books. 
It's a great time waster and I should probably be doing more productive things at home instead...


----------

